# KNOCKOFF CHIPS



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO FIND CHIPS, PLASTIC OR METAL. GOT MY WIRES AND THE KNOCKOFFS HAVE INSERT SPOT AND THE CHROME IS ALL SCUFFED WERE THE CHIP GOS. UGLY......... CHEVY CHIPS WOULD BE NICE. :angry:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

who got some caddy chips


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hit up BowtieConnection on here or maybe Homeboyz has some also.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

What diamter chips? what color are you looking for? And for what type of knock off (i.e. Zenith, Dayton, or china copies)?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THEY ARE FOR SOME CHINAS. I WOULD ALMOST PREFER CHROME IF THEY MAKE THEM. MY WHEELS ARE GOLD BACKS WITH CHROME HEX CAPS AND MY TRUCK IS A SANDSTONE SILVER. SO CHROME, GREY, YELLOW, OR WHITE, BLACK. :dunno:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

need some black eagles anyone?!?!?!?


----------



## big_blackford (Aug 18, 2007)

How much for the eagles?


----------



## Real Hydraulics106 (Aug 26, 2007)

wire wheels adapter $20.00 ea

knock off's $20.00ea

hammer, hex wnech $20.00ea


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 AM~8493676
> *WHERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO FIND CHIPS, PLASTIC OR METAL.  GOT MY WIRES AND THE KNOCKOFFS HAVE INSERT SPOT AND THE CHROME IS ALL SCUFFED WERE THE CHIP GOS.  UGLY......... CHEVY CHIPS WOULD BE NICE. :angry:
> *


i have some brand new dayton eagles and some flags plastics emblems.....pm/me if any one is interested.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Aug 7 2007, 01:11 PM~8494128
> *who got some caddy chips
> *


I have them in Gold right now...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 7 2007, 12:29 PM~8493676
> *WHERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO FIND CHIPS, PLASTIC OR METAL.  GOT MY WIRES AND THE KNOCKOFFS HAVE INSERT SPOT AND THE CHROME IS ALL SCUFFED WERE THE CHIP GOS.  UGLY......... CHEVY CHIPS WOULD BE NICE. :angry:
> *


I got your chevy chips in chrome and gold... :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 29 2007, 07:15 PM~8672990
> *I got your chevy chips in chrome and gold... :thumbsup:
> *


got pics??

would like to see both cuz i have gold backs but right now im using chrome hex caps so i would like to see how the gold matches or to just get chrome.

price??

do they fit chinas or OG wires. i know their the same but some people get touchy bout that


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 06:58 PM~8673275
> *got pics??
> 
> would like to see both cuz i have gold backs but right now im using chrome hex caps so i would like to see how the gold matches or to just get chrome.
> ...


_*Here's some pics of the coins we carry...*_ :biggrin: 



















_*We're currently out of chrome Cadillac coins...*_


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 29 2007, 09:58 PM~8675545
> *Here's some pics of the coins we carry...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When will you have the chrome Cadillac one's in stock again and how much is a set shipped?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*They fit dayton, chinas, and OG Wire...*_




























*Prices are as follows:
Chrome Coins $65.00 set
Gold Coins $70.00 set* :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 30 2007, 12:01 AM~8675556
> *When will you have the chrome Cadillac one's in stock again and how much is a set shipped?
> *


Probably not for a little while, or until I start to run out of chevy coins... I have both chevy and caddys on the same mold so I cast the same amount of each at the same time.


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

got the caddy ones yet? chrome?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Sep 4 2007, 05:35 AM~8710104
> *got the caddy ones yet? chrome?
> *


I probaby wont be making another run of Cadillac chips until November... Still got Chevy (Chrome and Gold) and Cadillac (Gold). :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

u got the impala ones


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2007, 03:51 PM~8713886
> *u got the impala ones
> *


Yeah, but the're bigger diameter than the other coins...
They will fit OG Zenith Knock Off's with the bigger hole 

I have some china knock-off's that have the bigger hole available that will work with these :nicoderm:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 4 2007, 04:02 PM~8713972
> *Yeah, but the're bigger diameter than the other coins...
> They will fit OG Zenith Knock Off's with the bigger hole
> 
> ...


how much for chips and kos


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 29 2007, 11:01 PM~8675556
> *When will you have the chrome Cadillac one's in stock again and how much is a set shipped?
> *


do you guys make custom work as well... i have a design and would like a price quote... my design will have a 2 or 3 ear cap with the pontiac emblem engraved and painted red... but i only want the pontiac emblem to be painted not the entire cap 
thx


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2007, 06:25 PM~8714924
> *how much for chips and kos
> *


Bowtie Legacy,

Prices are as follows:
Chrome Impala Coins (Large) $65.00 set
Chrome Knock Off's (w/Large Hole)	$60.00 set

You can pick em up if you're local or Shipping for everything would be $18.00, Let me know...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 4 2007, 08:21 PM~8715943
> *do you guys make custom work as well... i have a design and would like a price quote... my design will have a 2 or 3 ear cap with the pontiac emblem engraved and painted red... but i only want the pontiac emblem to be painted not the entire cap
> thx
> *


Sorry not enough demand to make a run... but we will be having Oldsmobile and Buick coins by the first of the year :thumbsup:
I know everyone's been looking for those!


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

Homie how much shipped to San Diego?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Sep 9 2007, 02:03 AM~8749558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Prices are as follows:*
Chrome Chevy Coins $65.00 set
Chrome Knock Off's $40.00 set
Shipping for everything $18.00
_*Total: $123.00*_

:thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

do you still have cadillac chips in stock i have a set of 
3-14x7 and 2-14x6s for the rear and im looking for 5-2 str8 bar zenith style knock offs with the chrome caddy chips and hammer.if you have them can you post or pm me a price shipped to cincinnati,oh 45240 thanks


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 10 2007, 02:43 AM~8755737
> *Prices are as follows:
> Chrome Chevy Coins    $65.00 set
> Chrome Knock Off's      $40.00 set
> ...


Do you have these with the lincoln logo ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you have large size chevy chips to fit og zenith ko's?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 21 2007, 07:11 PM~9052718
> *Do you have these with the lincoln logo ?
> *


Sorry Lincoln Coins all sold out...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE OLDSMOBILE CHIPS??


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 21 2007, 08:04 PM~9053075
> *Do you have large size chevy chips to fit og zenith ko's?
> *


No large Chevy chips... only coins I have in 2.5" are Real OG Zenith Coins :biggrin:

-Gold/Black Eagle
-Gold/Green Eagle
-All Gold Eagle
-Bi-Centennials
-Chrome/Black Gear (Pictured Below)


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2007, 08:37 PM~9062250
> *No large Chevy chips... only coins I have in 2.5" are Real OG Zenith Coins  :biggrin:
> *


What zenith coins do you have? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 22 2007, 10:36 PM~9062240
> *ANYONE HAVE OLDSMOBILE CHIPS??
> *


Buick and Olds castings will be available after New Year... :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

How much for the ones pictured?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2007, 08:37 PM~9062250
> *No large Chevy chips... only coins I have in 2.5" are Real OG Zenith Coins  :biggrin:
> 
> -Gold/Black Eagle
> ...


 :0 you have pics?????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 22 2007, 08:54 PM~9062392
> *:0 you have pics?????
> *


x2


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 21 2007, 06:48 PM~9052626
> *do you still have cadillac chips in stock i have a set of
> 3-14x7 and 2-14x6s for the rear and im looking for 5-2 str8 bar zenith style knock offs with the chrome caddy chips and hammer.if you have them can you post or pm me a price shipped to cincinnati,oh 45240 thanks
> *


I'm all out of Chrome Cadillac Coins... only have 6-Gold Caddy Coins left until after New Year!!! :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 22 2007, 10:54 PM~9062392
> *:0 you have pics?????
> *


Which ones?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2007, 09:03 PM~9062484
> *Which ones?
> *


All the OG zenith coins.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2007, 09:03 PM~9062484
> *Which ones?
> *


All the OG Zenith coins.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 22 2007, 11:06 PM~9062513
> *All the OG Zenith coins.
> *


Will do, give me a day :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Envious Touch you have PM.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Oct 23 2007, 11:32 PM~9070490
> *Envious Touch you have PM.
> *


Sent PM


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 24 2007, 02:13 AM~9070855
> *Sent PM
> *


are the caddy chips still in november,if so consider a
set sold with k-o's.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Alright, sorry it took a couple days... been busy but here you guys go...










I know I have more colors of the Zenith Coins on the top row (like red and purple) but thats all I could find right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll take the red white and blue campbell set! PM me the info! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Multi-Color coins (Red/White with Gear) already sold... Coins going fast let me know what you need.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 25 2007, 07:14 PM~9085598
> *I'll take the red white and blue campbell set! PM me the info! :biggrin:
> *


sorry you did not sell them to me.  I really need those chips.
How much for the black ones bottom left? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 26 2007, 05:12 PM~9091163
> *sorry you did not sell them to me.   I really need those chips.
> How much for the black ones bottom left? :biggrin:
> *


Sent PM


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 29 2007, 09:10 AM~8667998
> *i have some brand new dayton eagles and some flags plastics emblems.....pm/me if any one is interested.
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

by any chance since this is an old posting do you still carry these cadillac chips


----------

